# Automatic Air Recirculation Mode



## VW_New1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Has anyone on here figured out the Automatic Air Recirculation? On page 176 if the Users Manual, it says to select automatic in the climatronic menu settings. My settings only have options to change the heated steering wheel temperature. The photos below are of me following the steps in the manual in order to get to the menu. 

Page 176








[/url]IMG_3628 by Ben Gentry, on Flickr[/IMG]

Pushing the Menu button on the Climatronic Controls:








[/url]IMG_3630 by Ben Gentry, on Flickr[/IMG]

Pushing the settings button in the menu:








[/url]IMG_3632 by Ben Gentry, on Flickr[/IMG]

In the menu... no option to turn on or off: 








[/url]IMG_3633 by Ben Gentry, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Is it possible that this is trim-level related i.e. only on SEL Premium?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Potential info here. Should be able to enable with OBDEleven or VCDS of it's not there.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=8428466&share_fid=7951&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

If the vehicle does not have the "sniffer" to detect conditions, it can't be activated.


----------



## VW_New1 (Apr 25, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Is it possible that this is trim-level related i.e. only on SEL Premium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have the SEL Premium... thats why I was confused on why it wasn't in the menu. Very strange


----------



## VW_New1 (Apr 25, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Is it possible that this is trim-level related i.e. only on SEL Premium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is it possible that it is only available on non-US models?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

VW_New1 said:


> Is it possible that it is only available on non-US models?


I'm out of town at the moment but will see if my SEL has it when I return. If not, I'm going to try to code it with OBDEleven.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> I'm out of town at the moment but will see if my SEL has it when I return. If not, I'm going to try to code it with OBDEleven.


Can the OBDEleven magically make the "sniffer" materialize?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My manual doesn't have that so maybe a mistake? Interesting though that it will switch recirc on when you back up to NJ prevent fumes from entering the cabin.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mackopes (Apr 17, 2015)

I was curious on this one too... I JUST picked up an SEL-P and noticed the same discrepancy between the manual and the menus...


----------

